
Show HN: Design Favorites (v0.01) - scottatmu
https://www.designfavorites.com/
======
scottatmu
Hi HN'ers!

I quietly launched this new project last night for the selfish reason of
needing an easy way to save some of my favorite design mocks / prototypes I've
found on Twitter.

Then I realized other people might be interested in it so I thought I'd share
it here.

If you want to get a design added to the website, just @DesignFavorites on
Twitter to the design and I can work to get it added.

